# Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle



## BlackHawk6675 (7. November 2015)

Hallo, 

Bisher war ich in Frankreich nur auf Karpfen unterwegs,  nun möchte ich mit meinen jungs mal etwas aktionsreicheres machen und wollte mich der sparte spinnfischen,  wobbler etc zuwenden.  Nun die frage,  welche rolle nimmt man besser?  Baitcaster oder stationär.  Bitte gebt ernst gemeinte tipps und ratschläge bin in der ecke leider absoluter noob. 
Danke schon für eure hilfe. 
Könnt auch gerne per pn antworten. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ich schubs das mal in Raubfische...

Kannst Du schon Multi werfen?

Wenn ja, macht die Baitcasterei Laune, wenn nein, sollteste Du das erst lernen.

Normale Stationär deckst Du nen größeren Bereich ab an WG ab, Baitcaster brauchst Du Ruten/Rollenkombi für alle paar Gr WG Unterschied..


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Kommt auf die Köder Größe an ,bis 80g geht eigentlich mit der richtigen Rute und Rolle noch alles Stationär....
danach mach ne Multi Sinn #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Spaß aber schon vorher ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo,

wie Thomas schon bemerkte; ganz so einfach wie mit der Stationärrolle ist das Werfen mit einer Multirolle nicht, da  brauchts mehr Gefühl für den Wurf, vor allem bei niedrigeren Ködergewichten.
Mein Tipp nimm Stationärrollen, damit wirft man in der Regel auch weiter. Außer vielleicht bei extrem schweren Ködern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BlackHawk6675 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schubs das mal in Raubfische...
> 
> Kannst Du schon Multi werfen?
> 
> ...





Habe noch nie mit multi geangelt,  ist das werfen damit so viel schwerer als mit der stationär?


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo Blackhawk6675,

ja, das Werfen ist mit der Multirolle deutlich schwerer zu lernen als mit der Stationärrolle und manche (Grobmotoriker etc.) lernen es nie.
Früher gab es im Casting auch auf nationaler Ebene die Disziplin Multi-Skish, da sah ich oft genug, wie wirklich gute Werfer Probleme mit der Multi hatten und sich dadurch oft ihr gutes Gesamtergebnis versauten.
Wenn Du es aber durchaus probieren willst, nun die Rollen sind natürlich schon deutlich besser geworden in den letzten Fünzfig Jahren, aber trotzdem ist die Daumenbremse noch unerläßlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruti Island (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



BlackHawk6675 schrieb:


> Habe noch nie mit multi geangelt,  ist das werfen damit so viel schwerer als mit der stationär?




Das ist eigentlich nicht das Ding. 
Wie Thomas schon sagt geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass du eine Kombo brauchst die optimal auf ein bestimmtes Ködergewicht mit kleinem Spielraum nach oben und nach unten abgestimmt ist. 
Die Flexibilität ist also sehr gering.
Als Beispiel: mit einer 40g Spinnrute kannst du auch einen Spinner Größe 3 werfen, zwar nicht optimal, aber es geht. 
Wenn du ne Baitcaster willst die 6g gut wirft musst du um die 200€ hinlegen.

Deshalb mein Tipp: hol dir erst mal eine Spinnrute mit der du ein möglichst breites Köderspektrum abdecken kannst. Dann finde heraus welche Köder dir am meisten Spaß machen oder am meisten Erfolg bringen und kauf dir dann eine Baitcast-Kombo die genau auf diese Köder abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Stuedde (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ich persönlich habe beide Kombis, für leichtes bis mittelschweres spinfischen. Dir empfehle ich definitiv die Stationärrolle, einfach aus dem Grund, dass du für weniger Geld einfach mehr bekommst. 
Das mit dem werfen ist sone Sache, aber ich habe es schnell gelernt, und ich war auch absoluter Neuling. Für die combo musste ich aber auch über 270€ hinlegen, und ich glaube nicht, dass die "billigen" Baitcaster so gut werfen wie die etwas höherpreisigen. 

Wenn du wirklich gefallen am spinnen gefunden hast, dann ist es aber definitiv ne Überlegung wert. 

Ich hab mich bei youtube und natürlich hier im Anglerboard viel darüber informiert und Tutorials geschaut, hat mir sehr bei der Entscheidung geholfen. 

MfG Stuedde


----------



## ralf-josef (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Je geringer die Wurfgewichte für eine Baitcast Combo, desto teurer wird es. Ich bin dieses Jahr nach 40 Jahren Stationärrollen (ausser See und Schleppen vom Boot) auf Baitcast umgestiegen, habe 400 € investiert und bestimmt nicht das beste Material für kleine Jiggs und Finesse Riggs.
Eine Stationärrolle mit passender Rute kostet weniger als die Hälfte und ist wesentlich leichter zu werfen. Die Baitcast macht mir aber mehr Spaß und ist derzeit die einzige Combo für Barsch, die ich sowohl am Kanal als auch am Vereinsgewässer einsetze obwohl ich noch nicht ganz soweit komme wie mit der Statio aber schon dicht dran.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Unbedingt Baitcaster kaufen, nur so siehst du richtig "cool" am Wasser aus!
Außerdem ist es gut für die Wirtschaft, etwa dreimal so viel auszugeben, als für eine vergleichbare Statio Kombo.

Jürgen


----------



## Stuedde (7. November 2015)

Geht das schon wieder los?! Kann man hier kein Thema beantworten ohne das es Leute gibt die mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger irgendwelchen spitzen abgeben?! 

Echt erbärmlich wie jeder Thread mit diesen versteckten Anfeindungen nieder gemacht wird. 

Hatte man diese Diskussion nicht schon in zig anderen Themen?! Vielleicht sollte man sich auf die Fragestellung konzentrieren, anstatt nur jeden klein zu reden, der vielleicht nicht die selben Prioritäten hat wie man selbst.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



> Kann man hier kein Thema beantworten ohne das es Leute gibt die mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger irgendwelchen spitzen abgeben?!


Wenn du meinen Beitrag meinst, da gibt es keinen erhobenen Zeigefinger, dass ist mein voller Ernst!
Ich meine dies auch so wie geschrieben.
Tut mir auch leid, wenn es nicht gefällt!

Um es noch etwas zu konkretisieren, es gibt nur ganz wenige Angelsituationen, wo eine Multirolle der Stationären überlegen ist!
Beim Schleppangeln und Werfen von schweren Ködern(Jerken) und wenn z.B. bei starkem 
Uferbewuchs zielgerichtet auf kurze Distanzen geworfen wird.
Und das war es dann auch!
Probleme gibt es doch schon sobald ein bischen Wind geht, oder mal eben auf leichtere oder schwerere Köder umgestellt werden soll.
Von der erweiterten "Anlernphase" mal ganz abgesehen. 

Jürgen


----------



## Maifliege (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ich finde Multis aber auch cool. Hab 4-5 im Schrank (natürlich auch die Ruten dazu), viel Geld, Prestige und Kopfgefühl! Geh ich fischen, hab ich aber entweder meine Stationärrolle oder die Fliegenrolle "dran". Warum????


----------



## Stuedde (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hier mal nen Link zu nem Video welches mir persönlich gut gefällt:

http://youtu.be/woVAHXZWjZQ


----------



## Stuedde (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Ich finde Multis aber auch cool. Hab 4-5 im Schrank (natürlich auch die Ruten dazu), viel Geld, Prestige und Kopfgefühl! Geh ich fischen, hab ich aber entweder meine Stationärrolle oder die Fliegenrolle "dran". Warum????




Na warum denn?!


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ich plädiere zwecks Einstieg auch ganz klar für ne Statio-Combo.

Da gibt's für vergleichsweise weniger Geld mehr Taugliches (vor allem ne BC für Leichtes geht richtig ins Geld, wenn's gut funzen soll - da kostet dann allein die Rolle u. U. so viel wie oder sogar mehr als ne ganze gute Statio-Combo mit Rute, Rolle und Schnur).

Zudem keine so extreme Spezialisierung/Abstimmung auf bestimmte Ködergewichte erforderlich.

Drum mein Rat an den TE: 

Fang erstmal mit ner Statio an und "angele Dich ein" - BC kannst Du später immer noch ausprobieren, wenn Du dann nach ner Weile genau weißt, worauf es (Dir) ankommt.

Denn dann gestaltet sich auch eine eventuelle BC-Wahl einfacher/gezielter, weil Du insgesamt mehr Erfahrung hast (und dann z. B. auch weißt, welche Ködergrößen/-gewichte Du am liebsten einsetzt usw.).

Und da empfiehlt es sich dann auch, mal hier in die Kleinanzeigen zu schauen - gibt immer wieder Leute, die son Ding einfach mal "blind" gekauft haben und damit gar nicht klargekommen sind (oder denen z. B. auch die erforderliche Wurf-Trainingszeit zu doof/lang war etc.).

BC ist halt schon irgendwie ne Wissenschaft für sich - da sollte man sich schon zumindest einigermaßen detailliert über sinnvolle Abstimmungen etc. informieren, wenn's gut funzen und richtig Spaß machen soll.

Da gibt's ja auch echte Expertenfreaks, die ihre Rollen dann noch extrem tunen (andere Lager usw.), um das Optimale rauszukitzeln.

Statio-Combos sind da halt vergleichsweise "gutmütiger" bzw. verzeihen Abstimmungsfehler eher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

warum? 

Steht doch oben in # 13 (und # 17  ).

WENN man das Luxus-Haben-wollen-Gefühl DENN von den realen Einsatzfunktionen und -eignungen trennt, ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## Maifliege (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Weil ich fische und nicht TechNik... einfach einfach...


----------



## Revilo62 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Für den Einstieg in die Spinnangelei würde ich auch die Statio vorziehen, weil damit jeder Angler umgehen kann.
Die Breibandigkeit einer Stationärkombi ist nicht zu unterschätzen, im wesentlichen komme ich mit 3 Kombis klar, 
eine leichte Kombo 5-15 gr. mit einer 2500er ( Shimanski-Größe) Rolle, eine mittlere Kombo 15 - 50 gr. ebenso mit einer 2500er Rolle und eine schwere Kombo 50 -100 gr. mit ner 5000er Rolle.
Erst das Jerkbaiten ist für mich ein triftiger Grund, auf eine Multi umzusteigen.
Dennoch habe ich auch eine kleinere Baitcaster-Kombo, die ich für die C/T-Rig- Angelei nehme, könnte man ja auch mit der Statio machen, ist aber mit der Multi spassiger.
Allerdings habe ich auch relativ lange gebraucht, werfen zu lernen, zeitweise hätte ich auch Frisörmeister werden können, soviele Perücken gab es.
Wenn man den Pro`s so zusieht, könnte man meinen, das ist ja total einfach, glaub mir, ist es nicht, aber wenn man es drauf hat, machts Spass.
Eines sollte man aber wissen, vernünftiges Baitcastergerät, gerade viel kleine WG ist schon sehr teuer.
Hier noch ein Video zum Werfen mit der Multi ( sehr praxistauglich)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyN6dAZhPDo

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## tomsen83 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Beitrag meinst, da gibt es keinen erhobenen Zeigefinger, dass ist mein voller Ernst!
> Ich meine dies auch so wie geschrieben.
> Tut mir auch leid, wenn es nicht gefällt!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nich wie lange du dich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hast, aber ich sehe nur ganz wenige Situationen wo die statio Vorteile hat. Ich Fische bis auf zwei Ausnahmen nur bc und das seit ca fünf Jahren. Vom Ufer vom Boot egal... Statio nur für die ganz leichten Finesse Geschichten und wenn ich extrem viel Strecke machen muss und nicht weiß was mich erwartet.
Gezieltere Würfe, direkteren Kontakt und schnellere Reaktionsfähigkeit hab ich definitiv mit der bc. Und da ich mein Hausgewässer kenne, weiß ich auch wann ich welche combo wie einzusetzen habe. 
Zurück zum TE: für den flexiblen Einsatz nimm ne Statio...Man muss sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen und richtig Spaß machts erst, wenn eine entsprechende Spezialisierung stattfindet. Erst dann lassen sich (abgesehen vom jerken) auch die funktionalen Vorteile voll ausschöpfen.... 
Und warum jedem Angler mit bc gleich irgendwelches posen bzw. Geltungssucht unterstellt wird nur weil er nicht mit telerute am Wasser steht kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen! Grobmotoriker?:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hmmmm, ich hab das eher so verstanden:

Es gibt diverse Angler mit BC. Aber darunter nur relativ wenige, die damit wirklich so umgehen können (und die jeweilige Combo kompetent so abgestimmt haben), dass es im Vergleich zur Statio keine Nachteile für sie bedeutet bzw. sie alle Vorteile voll zu ihren Gunsten nutzen können. 

Die wissen dann ganz genau, was sie da wie, warum und mit was tun. Solcherlei Kompetenz fällt aber definitiv nicht in kürzester Zeit vom Himmel. Kann ein Kompletteinsteiger gar nicht haben.

Ich denke auch, dass es diverse Leute gibt, die sich aus reinen Trendgründen ne BC zulegen.

Aber sich halt gleichzeitig nicht wirklich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigen wollen oder können.

In so nem Fall geht der Schuss halt nach hinten los - da ist dann ne Statio in vergleichsweise viel kürzerer Zeit wirklich einfacher/effektiver zu bedienen und bringt auch bessere Wurfweiten etc.

Als Spinnfisch-Einsteiger einfach mal losangeln ist halt mit ner Statio definitiv einfacher.

Ich will bestimmt niemand den BC-Spaß verderben - nur eben drauf hinweisen, dass "Einarbeitung" und sinnvolle Abstimmung vergleichsweise komplexer sind. "Plug & Play" is da nich wirklich.

Das sollten potenzielle BC-Käufer halt bedenken und Bock auf das "Reinfuchsen" haben - oder sie werden u. U. Geld versenken bzw. bzgl. des erwarteten Ergebnisses (sehr) enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Nichts gegen das Baitcastern. Aber eine ordentliche Baitcaster für eher leichtere Wurfgewichte kostet nicht gerade wenig, wenn sie etwas taugen soll. Für dieses Geld kriegt man eine komplette Stationär-Kombo mit sehr breitem Anwendungsspektrum.

Da der TE aber nun mal Einsteiger in die Spinnfischerei ist und noch nicht einmal weiß, ob für ihn dieser Einstieg der richtige Weg ist, dürfte sich seine Frage ganz eindeutig beantworten lassen. Stationärrolle!

Diese Antwort sagt überhaupt rein gar nichts darüber aus, ob man sich vielleicht einmal eine BC zulegen möchte, sollte, könnte, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Maifliege (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

richtig, Danke!


----------



## BlackHawk6675 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ich danke euch für eure Meinungen,  denke werde es zuerst mit einer stationär probieren,  wenns funzt dann probier ich mal die baitcaster.


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



BlackHawk6675 schrieb:


> ...welche rolle nimmt man besser?  Baitcaster oder stationär.  Bitte gebt ernst gemeinte tipps und ratschläge...



Natürlich eine Baitcaster. Kann mir mittlerweile gar nicht mehr vorstellen mit einer Stationärrolle zu angeln, für mich komplett unlogisch. Das Ding baumelt da unterhalb von der Rute wie ein Fremdkörper und der ganze Ablauf beim werfen, bähh. Nie wieder! |supergri


----------



## tomsen83 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ganz doller Tip zum Geld verbrennen ohne zu wissen welche köder er fischen will...
Kauf dir ne ordentliche Statio!


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

guter Einwand, was für Köder möchte BlackHawk denn überhaupt fischen? Deshalb vorerst mal keine Rollenempfehlung |supergri


----------



## Purist (7. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Stationärrolle für den Anfang- nicht weil's billiger ist, sondern um die Grundlagen des Spinnfischens kennen zu lernen, im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das auch sicherer erste Erfolge zu haben, was wichtig ist.

Multi muss hingegen weder teuer sein, noch mit japanischem Spezialgerät einhergehen. Schwer zu erlernen ist's auch nicht, wenn man einige Stunden übt. Das Wichtigste ist der Daumen und das Vermeiden ruckhaft zu werfen.


----------



## GrÜndi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Also ich denke auch es ist, gerade bei einem Anfänger, doch völlig egal mit welcher Methode er unser geliebtes Hobby ausüben möchte.
Es gibt gebrauchte, auch günstige, Angebote auch für die kleineren Wurfgewichte. z.B. ne Revo Premier kannste gebrauch immer mal in der Bucht für 100 Teuronen schießen. Und dazu ne Rute im für 50 - 70 Teuronen mit nem Wg von 10 - 35g und du bist auch ziemlich flexibel aufgestellt für den Anfang.

Außerdem kann das Werfen mit der Multirolle doch gar nicht so schwer sein, wenn die bl... Amis das schon im Kindesalter können....!


----------



## thanatos (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



BlackHawk6675 schrieb:


> Habe noch nie mit multi geangelt,  ist das werfen damit so viel schwerer als mit der stationär?


 
nöö ist alles ne Übungssache,statonär ist in Bezug auf die
Flexibilität bei der Ködergröße einfacher mit derMulti muß man schon etwas mehr üben und am Anfang mal öfter ausheddern
:q


----------



## Purist (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



GrÜndi schrieb:


> Außerdem kann das Werfen mit der Multirolle doch gar nicht so schwer sein, wenn die bl... Amis das schon im Kindesalter können....!



Schon einmal mit einer Abu der 5000er Reihe geworfen? Das sind Rollen mit denen der Durchschnitts-Ami mit dem Bass-Angeln angefangen hat. Nicht schwer zu werfen, wesentlich gutmütiger wie die zickigen low-profile BCs, und, im Gegensatz zu dem was hier als Glaube in Stein gemeißelt ist, kann man sogar mit einer 5501C3 7g bequem werfen. Selber getestet und mich abermals darüber gewundert, was hier für schräge Meinungen zu solchen Rollen kursieren. |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal!
Obwohl das Thema hier ja gegessen ist, da sich der TS sinnvollerweise, 
zunächst mal für eine Statio entschieden hat.
@Tomsen 83


> Ich weiß ja nich wie lange du dich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt  hast, aber ich sehe nur ganz wenige Situationen wo die statio Vorteile  hat.



Ich habe mir vor etwa 10 Jahren eine Abu Ambassadeur 5601 mit Castingtaste gekauft, dazu eine Spinnrute 2,70m 20-60gr. und eine 120gr. Jerke.
Damit habe ich ungefähr 3 Jahre lang ausgiebig gefischt und auch einige Hechte gefangen.
Soweit so gut, also genügend Zeit um diverse Wurftechniken zu erlernen, b.z.w. die Vor und Nachteile einer Multi zu erkennen!
Besonders an meinem riesigen Baggersee, wo es gilt mehr Strecke zu machen, als gezielte kurze Kunstwürfe hinzulegen, waren es im Vergleich zur Statio eher Nachteile.
Die Wurfweiten sind nämlich erbärmlich! 
Damals habe ich mir verzweifelt sogar die Fliehkraftbremse ganz ausgebaut, um irgendwie akzeptable Weiten zu erzielen.
Inzwischen ist sie wieder drin, mit zwei Pinns!
Ebenso die Bremse, welche bei den meisten Multis als eher symbolisch zu bezeichnen sind, da ist doch in der Regel bei 4-5 Kg Schluss (wenn überhaupt?).
Klar kann man als "Notbremse" immer den Daumen wählen, dass geht bei einer Statio mit dem Finger an der Spule auch.
Meine 4000er Statio hat z.B. 10Kg Bremskraft, die ich auch regelmäßig beim Lösen von Krauthängern nutze.
Und ja, ich mache dies über die Rolle, weil ich ansonsten kaum zum angeln kommen würde, wenn ich für jeden Hänger mit dem Boot drehen müsste, um über den Köder zu fahren.
Letzteres wird nur bei "unlösbar" gemacht!
Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, es gibt natürlich auch Angelsitutionen wo eine Multi angebracht ist (Vertikal z.b.), die allerdings zumeist auch mit einer passenden Statio zu beherschen sind. 

@Purist,


> im Gegensatz zu dem was hier als Glaube in Stein gemeißelt ist, kann man sogar mit einer 5501C3 7g bequem werfen.



Wie weit denn, über 10m?
Bei meiner Rolle war damals ein 18gr. Castinggewicht dabei, dass passt auch zum WG für diese Rolle, von etwa 20gr. bis ungefähr 70gr.
Unter 15gr. geht da kaum noch was.
Vielleicht wenn man superdünne Schnur rauf macht?

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie weit denn, über 10m?



20-25m mindestens, bei Windstille, bei Rückenwind noch mehr. Natürlich nur, wenn die Rute mitspielt, d.h. zum Wurfgewicht passt. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei meiner Rolle war damals ein 18gr. Castinggewicht dabei, dass passt auch zum WG für diese Rolle, von etwa 20gr. bis ungefähr 70gr.
> Unter 15gr. geht da kaum noch was.
> Vielleicht wenn man superdünne Schnur rauf macht?



Du musst wissen, dass Amis das 5000er Modell, das keine Kugellager hat(te) in den 60er Jahren auf 3g Wurfgewichte getuned haben. Das Ergebnis, was Abu aus der DIY-Tunerei machte, waren später Modelle wie die C, C3 aber auch die C4. 
Schnurdicke in meinem Fall 18er PP und 0,31er Monofil, von superdünn würde ich da nicht sprechen. Was ich allerdings getan habe: Wormshaft und die Kunststoffübersetzung entfettet (Abu fettet den ab Werk) und anschließend leicht geölt, wie es bei low profile Rollen Standard ist, anschließend mit 15g eingeworfen und dann 'mal leichteres probiert und doch etwas gestaunt.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

@Purist, danke für deine Erläuterung!

Erstaunlicherweise werden ja auch Weitenrekorde mit der Multi geworfen, so weit ich erinnere liegt der Rekord irgendwo bei 270/280m!
Aber diese Multis sind höchswahrscheinlich auch getunt bis zum letzten Lager.
Der Alltag mit Multi sieht da aber ganz anders aus.
Mich hat es jedenfalls abgenervt, nur mit wirklich gelungenen Würfen und unter besten Bedingungen, etwa 3/4 der Wurfweite einer Statio zu erreichen, normalerweise nur die Hälfte!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise werden ja auch Weitenrekorde mit der Multi geworfen, so weit ich erinnere liegt der Rekord irgendwo bei 270/280m!
> Aber diese Multis sind höchswahrscheinlich auch getunt bis zum letzten Lager.



Andere Kugellager gewiss, desweiteren ist eine Magnetbremse eine wichtige Tuningmaßnahme, um bei den Weitwürfen Perrücken zu verhindern. Die Wichtigste ist dann allerdings doch die Schnurführung abzumontieren. So sehen dann solche Würfe aus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8NSSNk-Mxw



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mich hat es jedenfalls abgenervt, nur mit wirklich gelungenen Würfen und unter besten Bedingungen, etwa 3/4 der Wurfweite einer Statio zu erreichen, normalerweise nur die Hälfte!



Knapp unter der Stationärrollen-Wurfweite bis zu 3/4 sind mit Übung eher Standard. Unter günstigen Bedingungen, z.B. mit dem Wind, und entsprechendem Köder (z.B. schlanke Blinker) ist teilweise auch im Normaleinsatz mehr Wurfweite als mit Stationärrolle drin, weil die Spulenkante nicht vorhanden ist. Das wichtige ist aber, dass man mit Stahlvorfach so gut wie nie Tüddel am Köder hat, vor allem bei Wobblern wichtig, aber auch bei Spinnern und Blinkern schön, wenn sie sich nie mit Drillingen im Stahl verfangen. 
Eine Multi lernt man erst richtig zu schätzen, wenn man sie einmal gründlich stundenlang und ohne Perrücken zu werfen am Wasser eingesetzt hat.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Das wichtigste an der Multirolle fürs Wurfangeln ist der eiserne Wille. Hier auf dem europäischen Kontinent sind wir eben geborene Stationärrollenangler und die meisten von uns haben diesen eisernen Willen nicht, oder wollen ihn nicht aufbringen. Und zu diesen Meisten gehöre ich dazu.

Für mich sind Multirollen eine feine Sache, wenn es ums grobe Fischen und ums vertikale Fischen geht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mich nicht in der Werferei mit der Multirolle versucht hätte. Das funktioniert sogar erstaunlich gut und geht auch von der Hand. Aber man muss es in einem Grad mögen, den ich bei mir nicht finde. Die mit Sicherheit im Versteckten vorhandenen Vorteile einer Wurf-Multi haben sich mir nicht erschlossen, oder ich bin nicht so weit vorgedrungen. Macht mir aber auch nichts aus, denn ich vermisse beim werfen einer Stationärrolle nichts.

Soll jeder seinen ehrlichen Spaß an Lowprofile, Roundprofile, oder sonstwas Multirollen haben. Aber bitte eines nicht. Bitte  nicht das Faß der reinen Lehre aufmachen. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo,

beim Casting liegen die Weltrekorde im Weitwurf (18 Gramm Gewicht)
mit Stationärrolle so bei 120 Meter; mit der Multirolle bei 116 Meter.
Das deckt sich auch mit meinen früheren Erfahrungen beim Werfen mit Multirollen; man wirft mit der Multirolle in der Regel nicht ganz soweit wie mit der Stationärrolle. Zumindest nicht bei moderatem Wurfgewicht; bei großen Wurfgewichten mag es anders aussehen.
Zur angeblichen besseren Zielgenauigkeit, die lag bei der Disziplin Multi-Skish immer unter den Ergebnissen der Disziplin Spinner-Skish, die mit Stationärrollen durchgeführt wurde.
Ich habe selbst noch eine Multi Hecht- und eine Forellenkombi aus den 1960er Jahren (habe aber auch schon modernere geworfen) ab und zu fische ich noch damit, aus Nostalgie und auch um das Gefühl dafür nicht zu verlernen. Die Multirolle hat sicher einige Vorteile, jedoch ist sie in den meisten Fällen der Stationärrolle unterlegen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## pike-81 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Moinsen!
Verstehe nicht, warum aus der BC (genau wie beim Fliegenfischen) immer so ein Drama gemacht wird. 
So schwierig ist das mit heutigen Bremssystemen nicht. 
Taxidermist Einwurf mit der Bremskraft kann ich ausnahmsweise auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Gerade bei Großfischen und BigBaits kommen ja Multis zum Einsatz. 
Das mehrfach erwähnte Gegenargument mit schnellen, häufigen Würfen zieht auch nicht. 
Gerade das ist eine Stärke der BC. 
Leichte Kombos sind sogar einhändig fischbar. 
Ich mache beides gerne. 
Die Einschränkung des Wurfgewichtes und der höhere Preis bringen allerdings Gewicht in die Waagschale. 
Petri


----------



## XX² (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Das Ding baumelt da unterhalb von der Rute wie ein Fremdkörper und der ganze Ablauf beim werfen, bähh. Nie wieder! |supergri



Die Angelrolle sollte in stabilem Kippzustand unter der Rute hängen (Torsionskräfte)! Alles andere ist eher juveniles Spielzeug  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226301

Interessante Diskussion.


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

eine ausgewogene Kombo mit einem Multitauglichen Griff sollte diese Probleme nicht haben, dabei ist es egal, ob Baitcaster Low-Profile oder Round-Profile.
Der Rest ist dann eher zum vertikalen Fischen z.B. in Norge , da wird aber nix geworfen
und die hängende Cormoran-Multi hat sich ja wohl nicht durchsetzen können ?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Diesem Kippmoment von Mutlirollen kann man auch mit einer Spiralberingung begegnen. Schaut zwar reichlich verboten aus, funktioniert aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

fürs Ansitzangeln okay, Rute wird abgelegt und gelegentlich mal in die Hand genommen... das ist noch erträglich. Aber wenn ich gut 1000 Würfe am Tag mache nehme ich doch niemals eine Stationärrolle, da stellen sich bei mir sämtliche Nasenhaare auf! |supergri


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Dein gutes Recht. Aber du wirst sicher Verständnis dafür haben, dass das nicht alle so sehen, sehen möchten. #h


----------



## Angler9999 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Zu diesem Thema kann man sagen. Man kann auch mit Stäbchen Onkle Bens Reis essen. Muss man aber nicht. Ich sehe nur sehr sehr wenig Vorteile.
Abgesehen vom Big Game Fishing eher nur das coole dabei. Mit viel Lehrgeld bezahlen. Aber das ist beim Skating ja auch so.


----------



## XX² (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Andal schrieb:


> Diesem Kippmoment von Mutlirollen kann man auch mit einer Spiralberingung begegnen. Schaut zwar reichlich verboten aus, funktioniert aber einwandfrei.



Was dann wieder beim Überkopfwurf Torsionskräfte verursacht...

Hier ist fast alles gesagt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4423579&postcount=63


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Besser wäre ja, und ein Gebot der Höflichkeit, sich wenigstens mal vorzustellen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ammon (11. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Meine Meinung: 
bis 5 Gramm: Stationär
Ab 5 Gramm: Multirolle

Vorteil Multirolle: bessere Genauigkeit (Länge des Wurfes lässt sich besser dosieren), deutlich flüssigeres Werfen

Nachteil Multirolle: €€


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo,

also, dass man mit der Multirolle zielgenauer werfen kann ist mir neu.
Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt lagen beim Casting die Ergebnisse bei der Disziplin Multi-Skish unter denen der gleichen Disziplin mit der Stationärrolle.
Ich rede hier von absolut vergleichbaren Verhältnissen (gleicher Tag, gleiche Werfer). Ist zwar schon fünfzig Jahre her, aber ich spreche hier von den damals besten Werfern Deutschlands. 
Die Multirolle hat schon gewisse Vorteile, die liegen aber weder bei der Weite noch bei der Zielgenauigkeit sondern beim direkteren Kontakt zu Köder und Fisch und bei weniger Drall.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Mitr fällt zum Thema Wurfgenauigkeit nur eine Disziplin ein, bei der die Baitcaster besser abschneidet... das Pitching direkt in oder knapp vor die Unterstände der Schwarzbarsche.....


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ich finde es immer wieder beeindruckend, mit welcher Leichtigkeit manche Angler mit der Multi werfen, welche Wurfweiten realisiert werden und wie genau, die richtige Technik vorausgesetzt, die Köder positioniert werden.
Aber eine Religion daraus zu machen, dazu sind mir die Kombos dann nicht breitbandig genug und bei sehr leichten Ködern wird es schwierig, das sagen sogar die Pro`s.
Zum vertikalen Fischen oder beim Jerken sehr gern, den Rest erledigen auch Statio`s.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Zum vertikalen Fischen oder beim Jerken sehr gern, den Rest erledigen auch Statio`s.



Und die kann ich, so ich möchte, auch noch an eine Matchrute schrauben. Mach das mal mit einer Baitcaster!


----------



## buddah (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Das ist natürlich ein unschlagbares Argument#q


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Mindestens aber ein Argument dafür, dass sich bitte jeder das kaufen soll, was er möchte. Und auch eines dafür, dass man Dogmen nicht braucht.

Ich finde es halt beinahe lächerlich, wenn sich so ein BC-Dogma-Tiger sofort aufschwingt irgendwelche Vorzüge zu preisen, bloß weil irgendwer sagt, dass ihm Stationärrollen genug sind.


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

mir fällt da nur der dazu ein:

 Danny Moeskops


----------



## Purist (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Andal schrieb:


> Und die kann ich, so ich möchte, auch noch an eine Matchrute schrauben. Mach das mal mit einer Baitcaster!



Bei der BC musst du die Rute mitnehmen, trotzdem gibt's überhaupt keinen Grund die Dinger nicht auch für's Posenfischen und Grundangeln einzusetzen. Abu verkaufte z.B. für längere Zeit eine Ambassadeur mit dem Namen Carpmaster. 
Die BCs sind stabil, haben Freilauf, sind in ihrer Grundkonzeption seit fast 200 Jahren als Multirollen auf dem Markt.
Rolle ist Rolle, man hat's sich nur so schön bequem gemacht mit den Stationärrollen hierzulande.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



> Rolle ist Rolle, man hat's sich nur so schön bequem gemacht mit den Stationärrollen hierzulande.



Ist das unrecht!? 

Meintwegen soll jeder doch so fischen wie er will, von mir aus auch ohne Rolle, oder Peche au Cadre, so lange er keine Religion draus macht. |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Purist schrieb:


> Die BCs sind stabil, haben Freilauf, sind in ihrer Grundkonzeption seit fast 200 Jahren als Multirollen auf dem Markt.



Bei der Steilvorlage  ....
Das spricht doch am meisten dagegen - die sind einfach sehr veraltet. :m 

Die Stationäre ist mit ihren ca. 70 Jahren gegen die Mumie Achsenrolle/Multirolle noch taufrisch, und eben das deutlich modernere Produkt aus dem schon begonnenen Computerzeitalter! :q :q :q


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Angelrollen sind doch eh Pillepalle. Ein paar Hölzchen und ein bisserl Leim sind vollkommen ausreichend:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZC2vZtZ3fQ

:m:m:m


----------



## Stuedde (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Sehr geil!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt lagen beim Casting die Ergebnisse bei der Disziplin Multi-Skish unter denen der gleichen Disziplin mit der Stationärrolle. Ich rede hier von absolut vergleichbaren Verhältnissen (gleicher Tag, gleiche Werfer). Ist zwar schon fünfzig Jahre her, aber ich spreche hier von den damals besten Werfern Deutschlands



was heißt das schon... vor 50 Jahren, die besten Werfer Deutschlands? Gar nichts. 

Ich sag nur "Toshinari Namiki". :vik: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHkvpMx79RI


----------



## Purist (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Andal schrieb:


> Meintwegen soll jeder doch so fischen wie er will, von mir aus auch ohne Rolle, oder Peche au Cadre, so lange er keine Religion draus macht.



Wer tut das denn? Rollen sind für mich Werkzeuge, ob ohne Übersetzung, Multi oder Stationär- das ist Jacke wie Hose. Vorteile hat jede für sich, genauso wie Nachteile, und fangen kann man ebenso mit jeder, nicht mit allen Methoden, aber prinzipiell ist es den Fischen egal mit was wir am Wasser stehen. Aber manche scheinen bei bestimmten Rollentypen gleich Ausschlag zu bekommen, weil sie ihn entweder nicht verstehen oder sich nicht mit ihm auseinandersetzen wollen. 

Dass dahinter falsche Annahmen stecken, die kursieren und scheinbar in Stein gemeißelt sind (die können von Nutzern selbst genauso kommen wie von Nichtnutzern), oder persönliche schlechte Erfahrungen, die sich oftmals an Zeitmangel und wenig Übung festmachen lassen, sollte man nicht verschweigen. 

Man kann auch mit einer Nottinghamrolle Spinnangeln gehen, das erfordert hohe Disziplin, Durchhaltewillen, hohen körperlichem Einsatz und sehr viel Übung, dagegen ist die Baitcasterei ein Witz. Verurteilen oder schlechtreden muss man nichts davon, das hat alles seine Tradition und funktioniert.


----------



## XX² (12. November 2015)

Purist schrieb:


> Wer tut das denn? Rollen sind für mich Werkzeuge, ob ohne Übersetzung, Multi oder Stationär- das ist Jacke wie Hose. Vorteile hat jede für sich, genauso wie Nachteile, und fangen kann man ebenso mit jeder, nicht mit allen Methoden, aber prinzipiell ist es den Fischen egal mit was wir am Wasser stehen. Aber manche scheinen bei bestimmten Rollentypen gleich Ausschlag zu bekommen, weil sie ihn entweder nicht verstehen oder sich nicht mit ihm auseinandersetzen wollen.
> 
> Dass dahinter falsche Annahmen stecken, die kursieren und scheinbar in Stein gemeißelt sind (die können von Nutzern selbst genauso kommen wie von Nichtnutzern), oder persönliche schlechte Erfahrungen, die sich oftmals an Zeitmangel und wenig Übung festmachen lassen, sollte man nicht verschweigen.
> 
> Man kann auch mit einer Nottinghamrolle Spinnangeln gehen, das erfordert hohe Disziplin, Durchhaltewillen, hohen körperlichem Einsatz und sehr viel Übung, dagegen ist die Baitcasterei ein Witz. Verurteilen oder schlechtreden muss man nichts davon, das hat alles seine Tradition und funktioniert.



Zustimmung.

Oder in anderen Worten:



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Verstehe nicht, warum aus der BC (genau wie beim Fliegenfischen) immer so ein Drama gemacht wird.



Man fragt sich wirklich, welche der Diskutanten hier eine kleine Baitcaster fischen (können)? Seine Multi nicht beherrschen können (halbe Wurfweite) und dann hier Geräte verurteilen. Ist ja so als würde ich den Fliegenfischern was vorlabern, weil ich meine Sinknymphe nicht angeboten bekomme....

Zur Wurfweite:

Die Wurfweite ist vergleichbar, unterliegt aber bei PE meiner Meinung nach tatsächlich erschwerter Handhabung bei der BC. Wer möchte kann sichs rauslesen, es gibt noch weitere Test da draußen, das gibt sich nicht viel. Manchmal die BC weiter, manchmal die Spinning.

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?39698-Spinning-vs-bait-casting-reels-Casting-distance

http://forums.tackletour.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7325

Geflochtene: Wenn ich aber komplett die Wurfweite ausreizen will, würde ich PE verwenden, welches sich auf der Caste schlechter handlen lässt, sprich so etwas glattes wie Nanofil oder die WFT Gliss. Will man da kompromisslos durchziehen, schneidet die glatte PE schnell ein auf der BC, es kommt zum Überschlag + Abriss. Um dem entgegenzuwirken, muss man das PE dicker wählen, was natürlich unzweckmäßig ist. Ich habs nicht exakt längenvermessen, ist nur mein empfinden. Ich würde keine Weitwurfschleuder mit BC und der Gliss den ganzen Tag am Limit durchziehen wollen.
Ein Kumpel hat allerdings mit Daiwa T3 + Stroft S minimal weiter geworfen als ich mit der Spinne und normaler 4-fach geflochtener PE am 7g-Jig.


Monofile Schnur: Alles was Monofile Schnur betrifft, vorallem wenn diese steif und dafür dehnungsarm ist (Fluorocarbon, Stroft Low Stretch), handled eine BC besser. Zumindest wenns nicht sehr dünne Mono ist (< 0,20mm) oder die Mono nicht weich und Gummiband ist. Aber solche Mono ist meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei.
Also gutes dehnungsarmes Monofil, welches steif ist, kommt bei einer Spinning unangenehm in Coils von der Rolle, und wirft sich logischerweise auch weniger weit als auf der BC.

Ergonomie: Soll Angelkollegen mit Rückenschmerzen geben, welche durch die andere Haltung der BC dadurch besser und länger angeln konnten. Schläge welche nach unten gerichtet sind, etwa bei Jerkbaits oder Twitchbaits, gehen meiner Meinung nach besser von der Hand an der BC.

Genauigkeit: Keine Frage, hier ist die BC im Vorteil. Ich weis nicht was vor 50 Jahren in Deutschland war. Niemand pitched mit der Spinning oder schießt damit Tontauben runter, wie etwa die Amis.

Und zu guter Letzt ein ganz relevanter Punkt, der sich nicht subjektivieren lässt.

Ausreizen des Geräts: Wenn ich beschlossen habe etwas mehr Geld in eine Kombo zu stecken, dann leistet eine Baitcaster in der vergleichbaren Gewichtsklasse der Stationärrolle mehr bei weniger Gewicht. Konkret z.b in der Klasse der 2500er Spinning auf einer Rute bis 30g. Stella wiegt über 200g, Vanquish etwas darunter. Als BC kann man in dieser Klasse eine Daiwa Steez (155g) oder eine Aldebaran 2015 (135g) angeln. Gibt noch mehr Rollen bei 150g.
Das sind immerhin 50-70g Ersparnis zur Spinning!
Aber auch in der 4000er Klasse machts eine passende BC leichter, oder auch darüber hinaus. 
Und ja, auch die leichten BCs ziehen über 70cm Schnureinzug. Läst sich so nicht von der Hand weisen.

Fazit: Fischt man vom Boot und stört sich nicht an total ausgereizter Wurfweite, könnte man sich tatsächlcih fragen, wozu man da eine Spinnrolle fischen soll, wenn die BC das gleiche Anwendungsgebiet leichter vollführt.

Will man komromisslos glatte dünne Schnur durchpeitschen --> Go for Spinning Reel.

My cents.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo Mozartkugel,

von den "gar nichts heissenden" besten Werfern  von Deutschland vor fünfzig Jahren - ohne Dich zu kennen - aber der schwächste von ihnen hätte Dich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit in jeder Disziplin in Grund und Boden geworfen.
Und Dein verlinktes Video von Toshinari Namiki; der Junge zeigt etwas hektisch nur Handling, warum sieht man ihn nicht beim richtigen Werfen? Kein einziges Mal ist ein Ziel zu sehen welches er trifft. Das ist nur Halbes und nicht Ganzes und wirkt nicht wirklich überzeugend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ammon (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Den Castingsport als Referenz heranzuziehen halte ich nicht für zielführend für die Entscheidung eines 0815-Angler.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Zumal sich der TE ja schon längst entschieden hat!


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Purist schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist der Daumen und das Vermeiden ruckhaft zu werfen.



DAS ist nämlich der Punkt, an dem ich scheiter...ein geübter Werfer mit der Statio wirft anders, als ein Multiwerfer. Daher ist der Umstieg nicht ohne!! 

Und ich glaube, daher gibts auch Multinationen (USA) und Statinationen (wir hier). Was man von Anfang an gelernt hat, kann man.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es umgekehrt ist...also wenn man mit Multi anfängt..?!


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Die Amerikaner sind aber auch eine beinahe ausschließliche Raubfischangler- und da vorwiegend Spinnfischer-Nation. Meistens sind die Angler auch noch auf eine, oder sehr wenige Fischarten eingeschworen. Das bringt auch ganz andere Prägungen und Vorlieben hervor. Hätte ich solche Zielfischreviere vor der Haustüre wie sie, dann wär ich vermutlich auch recht schnell mit der BC auf du und du und ein Schwarzbarsch Spezi.

Also Euröpäer sind wir halt anders aufgewachsen. Na und!?


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo Ammon,

na ja, eigentlich hast Du recht. Ich hatte halt jahrelang den direkten Vergleich vor Augen und glaube schon, dass ich mir ein halbwegs objektives Bild machen kann. Ich riet ja auch dem Angler zu einer Stationärrolle und würde niemals jemanden, der noch nie eine Multirolle geworfen hat zu einer solchen raten und irgendwelche Vorführungen mit echten oder vermeintlichen Trickwürfen wo jemand vielleicht mit dem 35. Wurf eine Tontaube trifft, beeindrucken mich gar nicht, das wäre mit einer Stationärrolle genauso möglich. Im übrigen halte ich solche Vorführungen für Quatsch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ammon (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ammon,
> 
> na ja, eigentlich hast Du recht. Ich hatte halt jahrelang den direkten Vergleich vor Augen und glaube schon, dass ich mir ein halbwegs objektives Bild machen kann. Ich riet ja auch dem Angler zu einer Stationärrolle und würde niemals jemanden, der noch nie eine Multirolle geworfen hat zu einer solchen raten und irgendwelche Vorführungen mit echten oder vermeintlichen Trickwürfen wo jemand vielleicht mit dem 35. Wurf eine Tontaube trifft, beeindrucken mich gar nicht, das wäre mit einer Stationärrolle genauso möglich. Im übrigen halte ich solche Vorführungen für Quatsch.
> 
> ...



Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ich fische beides und bin zufrieden. Ist aber sicher auch Geschmackssache und auch eine Frage des Geldbeutels.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo Andal,

ja, und die Amerikaner fischen sehr viel vom Boot aus, haben entsprechenden Freiraum beim Wurf, hier ist die Multirolle eher angebracht als an einem verwachsenen Bach/Fluß/Ufer wie es bei uns oft anzutreffen ist. Das ist auch meines Erachtens der Hauptgrund, dass bei uns die Stationärrollen bei weitem überwiegen und die Multirollen nur ein Nischendasein führen - nichtsdestotrotz, ab und zu werfe ich noch gerne mit meinen Multis.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nevisthebrave (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

das ist mein BC Held
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47RThT0lpOg
hält die Klappe und wirft verdammt gut! 
der gefällt mir!

ich bin auch ein schlechter Baitcaster, aber ab 100 gr. vom Boot und ne fussballfeldgroße Wasserfläche vor mir, treffe ich dann notgedrungen schon
:vik:


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Habe es nun 2 Jahre regelmäßig getestet. Werde mein ganzes Baitcastzeugs nun verkaufen.
Ich bin von der Technik an sich die in den Rollen steckt absolut nicht überzeugt. 
Wüsste da einiges was sich an den Dingern verbessern lässt.
Ohne eine Sensorik und Regelung wird das auch nie richtig gut werden.
Da fehlt einfach ein englisches oder deutsches Engineering an den Baitcastrollen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Lajos, an einem verwachsenen Wiesenbach kommt das Pitchen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Hotel Romeo (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo zusammen,

aus meiner Erfahrung mit Multirollen (Baitcastern) möchte ich einwerfen, dass die es nicht so sehr primär auf das Ködergewicht als vielmehr auf die Kompaktheit bzw. Windfängigkeit des Köders ankommt. Wer häufig mit Hechtblinkern fischt ist sicher mit der Multirolle bestens bedienst, selbiges gilt für das kräftigere Meerforellenfischen mit Küstenwobblern und Mefo-Blinkern, oder das Küstenpilken auf Dorsch.
Je windfängiger und leichter der Köder, umso ungeeigneter die Multi - ein 4 g Rapala Floating sollte daher besser mit der Stationärrolle geworfen werden, ebenso wie kleinere Twister oder Minispinner.

Anfänger mit der Baitcatster sollten es immer (wirklich immer) mit Monofil beginnen.

Bei den Multirollen unbedingt auf Qualität achten - aber dies gilt ja für Stationärrollen eigentlich auch

Gruß von Hotel Romeo


----------



## Purist (12. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> DAS ist nämlich der Punkt, an dem ich scheiter...ein geübter Werfer mit der Statio wirft anders, als ein Multiwerfer. Daher ist der Umstieg nicht ohne!!



Umstieg? "Neues erlernen und erfahren" sollte man es eher nennen. Du verbesserst zudem deine Stationärrollenwürfe, wenn du dir auch BC-Werfen angewöhnst. Den Finger (bei der Stationärrolle Zeigefinger, anstatt Daumen) kannst du da genauso einsetzen wie die ruckfreien Würfe.



vermesser schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, daher gibts auch Multinationen (USA) und Statinationen (wir hier). Was man von Anfang an gelernt hat, kann man.



Konntest du schon Auto fahren, als du deinen ersten Fisch gefangen hast? Ich nicht |rolleyes


----------



## inselkandidat (13. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> das ist mein BC Held
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47RThT0lpOg



Traumgewässer! Topvideo


----------



## Angel. (16. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Stationär is besser für ultra light...aber es gibt natürlich auch noch Multis die ul draufhauen aber die sind meistens 200€+ für Deutschland reicht stationär aber aus und du kriegst gute stationärrollen schon für  50€


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Purist schrieb:


> Umstieg? "Neues erlernen und erfahren" sollte man es eher nennen. |rolleyes



Ja gern- aber dazu braucht es einen Mehrwert. An meinen Gewässern, bei meinen Methoden bringt mir eine BC nichts, außer den Blicken eventueller Mitangler, die auf dem flachen Land so ein Ding nicht jeden Tag sehen?! 

Ansonsten erreiche ich die notwendige Weite auch mit kleinen Ködern mit ner Statio spielend, brauche mich nicht umstellen...und bekomme preiswerte und gute Rollen, die jeder BC in ihrer WG Klasse zunächst einmal überlegen sind (man vergleiche die Flexibilität und Wurfsicherheit einer Ecusima für ca. 40 Euro mit einer entsprechend preiswerten BC).

Von daher fehlt mir auch schlicht die Motivation, in das Thema einzusteigen. Ich habe eine Multikombo für die Angelei mit der toten Rute auf Dorsch vom Boot...und das wars.

Die Frage ist doch, wo ist der VORTEIL einer BC? Also objektiv gesehen?


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Umstieg ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Meinen Umstieg zur BC könnte man mit dem MacBook vergleichen... wer einmal damit gearbeitet hat bzw. mit OS X, möchte eigentlich nicht mehr zurück zu Windoof. |supergri


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Ja aber WARUM?? Ganz ernsthaft. Ich würde ja einsteigen, wenn es mir am Gewässer einen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Langsam erreichen manche Beiträge die Qualität rollenreligiöser Glaubensbekenntnisse! :q


----------



## Purist (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, wo ist der VORTEIL einer BC?



Kein Drall durch das Aufspulen von Schnur, der bei Stationärrollen nicht vermeidbar ist. Die Köder fliegen immer gestreckt, dadurch fängst du quasi nie das Vorfach mit den Drillingen. Du angelst deutlich schneller, weil du keinen Bügel mit der anderen Hand umklappen musst. Dabei drückst du den Freilauf direkt oder kurz vor dem Wurf. Du wirfst mit einer BC in einer geschmeidigeren Bewegung und wendest dafür deutlich weniger Kraft auf, das kann eine tolle Sache sein, wenn man schon leichte Schulterschmerzen durch einen Stationärrolleneinsatz hat.  
Du kannst Köder problemloser weiter unter Bäume, Gebüsch und Stege werfen, als es mit einer Stationärrolle möglich ist, weil die Flugbahn flacher sein kann. Bei Weitwürfen, das ist wohl die Kuriosität, bremst kein Spulenrand. Das führt dann dazu, dass ein BC-Wurf mit dem Wind deutlich weiter ausfällt als mit einer Stationärrolle. 
Du hast natürlich direkteren Draht zum Fisch, weil die das Getriebe nicht umlenkt, du kannst zudem bequemer per Daumen dessen Fluchten abbremsen ohne nur auf die Spulenbremse zu setzen. 

Die Nachteile muss man abwegen. Eine BC ist etwas wartungsintensiver (z.B. ist der Wormshaft der Schnurführung ist offen und will geölt und saubergehalten werden) und verlangt deutlich mehr Übung beim Einstieg und Feingefühl im täglichen Einsatz. 
Werfen gegen den Wind kann ich nicht als Nachteil sehen, mit schweren Ködern geht das problemlos, mit mittleren auch noch, bei sehr leichten klappt's auch mit einer Stationärrolle nicht dauerhaft ohne hübsche Perücken zu riskieren. Über die Wurfweite braucht man dabei kein Wort zu verlieren, die ist bei beiden Rollentypen in dem Fall schlecht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Meinen Umstieg zur BC könnte man mit dem MacBook vergleichen...



Nicht wirklich..das Betriebssystem allein,machts ja nun doch nicht.

Wenn Vergleich,dann bitte Hardware,Software,Zubehör,pers. angedachten bzw.optimalen Einsatzzweck als Gesamtbild vergleichen[emoji6] 

Rollensoftware beträfe z.B. Schnüre,was auf 'ner Statio funzt,kann auf der BC im Desaster enden..umgekehrt auch.Welche Rolle punket da nun?

Es gibt bei der BC vs.Statio Diskussion objektiv gesehen keinen in jeder Situation allgemeingültigen Vergleich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



> Ja aber WARUM?? Ganz ernsthaft. Ich würde ja einsteigen, wenn es mir am Gewässer einen Vorteil bringt.


Richtig. Wenn mir das effektiv und wirklich (!!!) was bringen würde, hätte ich schon längst son Ding - obwohl ich überhaupt nicht auf Multis stehe (ich finde es allgemein sehr unangenehm, wenn sich die Rolle oberhalb der Rute befindet).

Da würde dann der (spezielle) Zweck ganz klar das Nicht-Mögen überwiegen - wäre dann eine rein rational bedingte Entscheidung.

Da er das aber an meinen Gewässern und bei meinen bevorzugten Angelmethoden überhaupt nicht tut, sehe ich keinerlei Bedürfnis, mir sowas zuzulegen und mir wider Bockdruff den Umgang damit anzueignen. Das wäre reine (zeit- und geldverschwendende) Spielerei, sonst nix.

Selbst meine fetten Schwerköder funzen mit ner entsprechend derben Statio einwandfrei --> ich hab genau zwei schwere Jerks (die ich selten einsetze), der Rest sind Zugköder (die ich vergleichsweise dauernd einsetze).

Hier herrscht überall Verboot - Schleppen, Vertikalen und tote Multi-Rute fallen daher auch komplett weg.


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

@ Purist: Danke für die Erläuterungen. Ich möchte mal kurz dazu noch meinen Senf abgeben. Danke aber sehr herzlich für die Details.

1.	Drall: Hab ich bei Geflecht und Statio keine Problem, daher erst einmal irrelevant für mich.
2.	Gestreckter Flug: Das ist ein Punkt, der der Überlegung wert ist, grade bei Wobblern. Bin allerdings kein großer Fan von Wobblern und da ich Titan als Vorfach fische, hab ich das eh nicht häufig. Blinker, Spinner, Gummis fangen selten das Vorfach. Trotzdem, ein Punkt, der mich überzeugen könnte.
3.	Schnelligkeit: Ist das wirklich ein so gewichtiger Faktor? Müsste man mal praktisch stoppen. Geübt ist doch einkurbeln, Bügel auf, Köder raus ein Ablauf…aber gut, kann schon sein, dass es einen Bonusfisch aus dem Barschschwarm bringt.
4.	Leichter/ geschmeidiger: Mag sein, wenn man es kann. Noch kann ich problemlos Statio fischen, daher für mich irrelevant.
5.	Weiter und Bäume etc: Ok, kann sein, müsste man praktisch vergleichen. Unterhandwürfe gehen auch mit Statio…aber sicherlich nichts so flach wie mit BC- Punkt!
6.	Weiter werfen: Wirklich- im normalen Einsatz?? Kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen. Zumindest fischt keiner von den Weitenjägern auf Mefo und Dorsch am Strand mit BC…?! Aber ok..kann ja sein. Wobei doch der Anlaufwiderstand einer BC eigentlich höher als einer gut gefüllten Statio sein müsste??
7.	Direkterer Drill: Stimmt. Ja.
8.	Bequemer bremsen: Ok…ich brauch da selten per Hand eingreifen. Aber Punkt.

Dem stehen für mich aber gravierende Nachteile gegenüber: Teurere Rollen, weniger fehlertolerierend, Umgewöhnung…sprich für mich gibt es Stand jetzt und heute keinen Vorteil, der mich trotz massiver Tackleritis zum Kauf einer BC Kombi bringen würde. 

Noch nicht  .


----------



## Lajos1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hallo,

einige Vorteile hat ja Purist durchaus richtig angesprochen.
Allerdings wirft man mit der Stationärrolle in aller Regel weiter, nicht übermäßig viel aber eben doch; was ja auch in den Zweihand-Casting Weltrekorden mit dem 18 Gramm Gewicht zum Ausdruck kommt.
Übrigens ist das der einzige Weltrekord bei welchem die Bedingungen wirklich vergleichbar sind. 
Eine flache Flugbahn für das sogenannte Pitchen bekomme ich auch mit der Stationärrolle hin, wenn ich den Rechts- Linkswurf gut beherrsche (Disziplin Spinner-Arenberg Position 2 und 4).
Wenn jemand das Feingefühl dazu hat, kann das Werfen mit der Multi durchaus reizvoll sein, es ist aber weitaus schwieriger sonst wäre es ja schon früher als in den letzten fünfzehn Jahren publik geworden; denn wer warf schon zwischen 1950 und 2000  bei der leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischerei bei uns mit einer Multirolle, das waren nur einzelne Exoten.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Köder fliegen immer gestreckt, dadurch fängst du quasi nie das Vorfach mit den Drillingen.


Das ist aber ein leichter Abzugswiderstand der Schnur, der die Schnur streckt. 
Das bekomme ich mit unterfüllten Stationärspulen auch vollautomatisch hin. Eintausch von scheinbar weniger Wurfweite gegen gestreckten Flug, aber kein Überschlagen, das ist in der Tat oft das Killerkriterium für befriedigenden Einsatz.

Die Wurfweite ist primär eine Funktion der Köderaerodynamik und "Fliegen wie ein Pfeil". Rute und Rolle und Schnur haben in gegebenen vergleichbaren Grenzen deutlich weniger Einfluss, worüber aber immer wieder gerne diskutiert wird. Selbst der Werfer (oder Werferin) ist schon bedeutsamer.


----------



## Ruti Island (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Selbst meine fetten Schwerköder funzen mit ner entsprechend derben Statio einwandfrei --> ich hab genau zwei schwere Jerks (die ich selten einsetze), der Rest sind Zugköder (die ich vergleichsweise dauernd einsetze).




Natürlich funzt das. Aber mit der Baitcaster kannst u.a. ne Menge Gewicht sparen. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe fischst du eine 6500er Spinfisher? Die wiegt mal knapp das doppelte meiner Abu Revo Toro NaCI 51.

Und ich weiß ja nicht was für die "fette Schwerköder" sind aber mir fällt auf anhieb keine Spinnrute ein mit der man 12oz oder gar 16oz werfen kann?!


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Hihi nee, im super extremen Pounder-Bereich bin ich dann doch nicht unterwegs. Liege aktuell bei ca. 170 g. Das kann man noch länger bzw. einen Tag lang fischen.

Für Pounder etc. brauchts dann wohl wirklich ne Multi - mit ner Fin-Nor Offshore Spinning etc. wöllt ich dann auch nicht mehr unbedingt spinnangeln (auch nicht mit der kleinsten Version).

Aber die SSV 6500 geht schon noch gut, die wiegt mit Schnur 685 g. Komme da mit Rute grob etwas über 1 kg.


----------



## Ruti Island (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> im super extremen Pounder-Bereich bin ich dann doch nicht unterwegs. Liege aktuell bei ca. 170 g. Das kann man noch länger bzw. einen Tag lang fischen.




Ach stimmt, du warst ja einer von denen mit der Magnus Spin ;-) 

Das geht ja noch, aber wenn es in den Bereich von 30er SG Trout oder gar Pounder geht kommt man an der Multi kaum vorbei.

Wobei mir das auch nur ne bedingte Zeit Spaß macht und ich sowieso überwiegend am Fluss angel und die großen Köder aufgrund der höheren Abrissgefahr einfach zu teuer sind.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Genau, ich bin son Magnus-Mensch, Schwerballern macht mir tierisch Bock.

Aber nen ganzen Tag lang "Halbkilos" zu werfen, deucht mir dann doch zu derb.

Bei meinen aktuellen Ködergewichten merke ich hernach auch durchaus ordentlich, was ich da getan habe.

Aber geht für mich noch gut und mit fett Spaß, noch nix mit Self-Destruction. Fingerschutz ran und ab dafür.



> aber wenn es in den Bereich von 30er SG Trout oder gar Pounder geht kommt man an der Multi kaum vorbei.


Logisch, ab nem gewissen Grad geht das einfach nicht mehr wirklich anders.

Aber das ist dann ja wirklich schon das Heftigste vom Heftigen. Ultra-ultrakrass bringt ja auch net wirklich was, wenn man's damit grade mal noch auf 50 Würfe pro Tag bringt und dann ne Sauerstoffmaske braucht


----------



## Ruti Island (17. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Logisch, ab nem gewissen Grad geht das einfach nicht mehr wirklich anders.
> 
> Aber das ist dann ja wirklich schon das Heftigste vom Heftigen. Ultra-ultrakrass bringt ja auch net wirklich was, wenn man's damit grade mal noch auf 50 Würfe pro Tag bringt und dann ne Sauerstoffmaske braucht




Ja, der Pounder ist echt übel, aber lohnt sich anscheinend:

http://news.pikeworld.de/2011/10/28/hecht-gigant-von-140m/

Es soll sogar Leute geben, welche die 40er SG Trout werfen [emoji15]


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2015)

*AW: Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle*

Haha, das müssen echte Mutanten sein :q

Würd ich auch glatt mal rein zum Spaß ausprobieren mit entsprechendem Leihgerät. Einfach, um zu gucken, wie das so kommt = wo die persönliche Noch-Werfbarkeitsgrenze liegt.

Da ginge es mit dann in erster Linie um ausprobierenden Bedienspaß, nicht um Fangaussichten.

Aber als "Dauereinrichtung" und dafür noch extra teures (US-Musky-) Spezialtackle kaufen, och nee...

Wenn ich hier vom Boot aus angeln dürfte, würde es vielleicht anders aussehen - dann könnte man sich so nen "Dreiviertelkilo-US-Stock" mit Multi optional mit reinlegen, hauptsächlich vergleichsweise leichter angeln und zwischendurch mal ein paar "Kleinwagenwürfe" wagen.

Aber im reinen streckemachenden Uferbetrieb als Zweitrute nebst Ködern mitschleppen - nee, muss dann doch nicht sein, wenn in der extremsten Klasse schon ein Köder fast halb/dreiviertels so viel wiegt wie meine Magnus mit Rolle und Schnur.


----------

